# How's the economy at the moment?



## All good (Feb 27, 2010)

Just a question for all the expats out there.

How is Portugal going in terms of jobs and general living conditions?

I heard the unemployment is at an all time high of 8% but does it feel like it's getting better or worse?

When I come over I will be in a reasonably specilised job role, however as a foreinger I don't want to lose my job due to high local unemployment. From what I heard Portugal enjoys a healthy tourist income from Britain and still has a reasonably high quality of life.

Are things still ticking along over there??


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

It's now on 9.6%. But if you are willing to work for long hours and cheap prices you can find work. See if you can come with a contract that way you will be more secure.


----------

